# Alien Covenant: So sehen die Aliens aus



## Darkmoon76 (28. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien Covenant: So sehen die Aliens aus* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Alien Covenant: So sehen die Aliens aus


----------



## Ravenhunt (28. Oktober 2016)

Bin bei den Bildern mehr als skeptisch.
Auf dem ersten sieht man 2 Personen. Eine links nahe dem "Ampullenregal", die andere links im Bild nahe dem Licht.

Es wirkt halt mehr nach einer Ausstellung als nach einem Konzept-Lager und der Raum an sich ist schon sehr auf "gruselig" getrimmt. Nichts was ein Androide als Forschungsraum nutzen würde, wenn er effektiv forschen wollen würde.
Die Standfüße sind ähnlich von qualitativ hochwertigen Resin-Modellen.
Und die Steinzange in einem der Bilder ist auch etwas seltsam.

Das sind keine Bilder direkt vom Set, für mich. Auch nicht aus einem Studienlager für Konzepte.
Eher eine Ausstellung irgendwo mit entsprechend hochwertigen Modellen.

Ich wäre hier vorsichtig von Fakten zu sprechen.

PS:
Das Bild des Diakons aus Prometheus ist als Titelbild recht irritierend.


----------



## Ravenhunt (29. Oktober 2016)

Ravenhunt schrieb:


> Bin bei den Bildern mehr als skeptisch.
> Auf dem ersten sieht man 2 Personen. Eine links nahe dem "Ampullenregal", die andere links im Bild nahe dem Licht.
> 
> Es wirkt halt mehr nach einer Ausstellung als nach einem Konzept-Lager und der Raum an sich ist schon sehr auf "gruselig" getrimmt. Nichts was ein Androide als Forschungsraum nutzen würde, wenn er effektiv forschen wollen würde.
> ...



Doppelpost...

Hab mal recherchiert und muss meine vorhergehende Aussage revidieren. Asche auf mein Haupt.
Das dort ist wohl wirklich ein Setbild.
Das Interview mit Ridley Scott fand im selben Raum statt.(Regal mit den Ampullen/Amphoren)

http://www.avpgalaxy.net/gallery/albums/userpics/10003/22072016_04.jpg

Aber ohne das Bild hier weiß man nicht das es sich wirklich um ein Setbild handelt. Vielleicht könnt ihr das ja noch einbinden damit es klar wird und wirklich als "Fakt" angesehen werden kann und die Aussagen auch glaubhafter werden.

Hm, also hat sich David entweder ein sehr mittelaltertümliches Labor eingerichtet oder es ist ein Set-Lager.


----------



## Pherim (29. Oktober 2016)

Prometheus fand ich echt schwach, mal sehen wie das wird.

Naja aber immerhin sehen die Aliens alle noch mehr oder weniger deutlich nach Geschlechtsteilen aus. ;D


----------



## Chyio (30. Oktober 2016)

Der Android als einziger Überlebender der Prometheus Mission? Der Androide war doch nur noch Kopf, zumal auch die Frau überlebt hat und mit dem Kopf des Andrioden in einem Raumschiff weggeflogen sind.


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Oktober 2016)

Chyio schrieb:


> Der Android als einziger Überlebender der Prometheus Mission? Der Androide war doch nur noch Kopf, zumal auch die Frau überlebt hat und mit dem Kopf des Andrioden in einem Raumschiff weggeflogen sind.



Zwischen Prometheus und dem neuen Film ist ja einiges an Zeit vergangen. Da kann viel passiert sein.
Ich hoffe allerdings, dass Covenant mal ausnahmsweise einige Antworten liefern wird und nicht wie Prometheus nur noch mal 1000 neue Fragen auswirft. 
Außerdem bitte nicht schon wieder eine Story a la Crew landet auf unbekanntem Planeten und wird dann nach und nach ausgelöscht.


----------

